# Meet Merle!



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Oh my, he is MERLICIOUS!! What a doll!!!! Lucky you.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

He is super cute. Why so many moves in his short life?


----------



## GoldenFan (Dec 14, 2009)

way cute! and i like the name Merle


----------



## kaysy (Jan 9, 2010)

What a sweet guy.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

He's beautiful! I hope is next home will be his forever home...


----------



## BearValley (Nov 30, 2008)

Heck yeah he is!

What's the deal, multiple felonies?


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

I AM lucky! I love my puppy fixes, that's why I love fostering them. 

He was bought from a breeder and the person who bought him had to move, so she gave him to a coworker. The coworker had a sick relative that she has to go take care of for the next 3-4 months, so she contacted the rescue (thank goodness!).


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Kimm said:


> He's beautiful! I hope is next home will be his forever home...


I plan on it. I have not had a return to program yet after 7 years and 40+ dogs (knock on wood). I plan on making his adoptive home his final home! That is why I am so picky when it comes to my fosters, I would be so upset if I had one returned.


----------



## Emma&Tilly (May 15, 2005)

He is a darling! Look how happy he is even though 2 familys have already let him down...I think he knows he is in safe hands now!


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

Oh he is too too cute! And SUCH a happy face!! Too bad I'm not in NC.....


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

He is so cute that I actually went and looked to see what state you were in ! So glad it wasn't California . Thanks for taking care of him !!


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

Gorgeous!.
I wish you were not so far and I could adopt him!.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

He would be lucky for any one of you to adopt him! Fortunately for you, and unfortunately for him, we generally don't do out of state adoptions, especially with the puppies.


----------



## Eleanor's Mom (Nov 6, 2009)

Just too cute for words!


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

oooh, so cute! Does it count if you have relatives in NC? 

I think I have puppy fever and we seriously cannot take on a puppy right now!


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

I just tried my hardest to get Jay to fall in love with his adorable smile! All he did was say that he already looks very happy where he is!   

I bet he won't be in your care for too long!


----------



## spruce (Mar 13, 2008)

I could maybe rent a house so I become "in state"? 
I just might have to do that someday -- you get the bestest pups.
I love this guy - would "sweet" describe him at all?

oh, you did use "sweet"!! that's a key word for me


----------



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

He is BEAUTIFUL! And super duper cute! I have some very dog loving friends in NC. I'll email them.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Sweet more than describes this boy!

I love fostering because I get my puppy fix and kisses and then they get to go to their real homes. Though Jay already told me he is one of the special ones. If the inn wasn't full, he wouldn't be leaving!


----------



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

I'm going to contact a few of my friends in North Carolina to see if they are interested or know a good home who might be. I have a friend down there who does rescue work and knows a lot of great families.

Sorry! Double post.


----------



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

Me again! I already received an email back that two families of a friend in NC are looking for a golden. One is a couple who recently lost their golden. Their daughter is an acquaintance of mine and she said they are starting to look around by only want a golden. Could you give me some more information or PM me a way they can contact you?


----------



## MyJaxson (Jan 5, 2010)

What a great looking pup. Play date? LOL.


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

He is so cute!! Thanks for helping him find his furever home.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Merle you are just too cute for words. I know the right family will come along and fall in love with that big smile. Kiss him for me.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Hi Bogey's Mom. You can send them to goldenrescuenc.org where they can apply to adopt. Just let them know that even if Merle gets adopted by someone else, we have a ton of fantastic dogs and pups in the program (not all of them are on the website). Thanks!


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

OMG, He is so adorable, Merle, You will make someone very happy very soon!


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

What a beautiful baby boy!!!!! I know you are going to give him lots of love fostermom and help him find the perfect home which he so deserves. Ohhhh, I'd love to hug him and give him many kisses.


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Cograts on the new arrival, he's beautiful...I'm partial to the reds hehehe!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Merle*

Fostermom:

You foster the cutest!! Merle won't be without a home long at all, I'm sure!


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

What a cute foster.... If I new anyone down your way that wanted a great looking boy like that I certainly would be letting them know about him !


----------



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

fostermom said:


> Hi Bogey's Mom. You can send them to goldenrescuenc.org where they can apply to adopt. Just let them know that even if Merle gets adopted by someone else, we have a ton of fantastic dogs and pups in the program (not all of them are on the website). Thanks!


Thanks for your note! They are looking into it. I hope they are able to find a new best friend. They are in Asheville - not sure how close that is.


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

He is darling! And I love his name. Merlypoo....


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

I wonder if he was named after the dog in Merle's Door. I loved that book and sobbed at the end. So knowing his name was Merle already was an omen to me that he was going to be precious. He has totally lived up to that. Jay told me 10 times already that if we weren't at our limit of personal pets, we would have to adopt him!

I am sure we will have plenty of adopters to choose from. I just need to know his total personality and habits before I will let him be adopted. It's the only way I feel I can make the right match.

Asheville is closer to Charlotte and there is a rescue there and Foothills. Not that we wouldn't adopt to someone from there, we have in the past. I just want the best match for him. He deserves his next home to be his final home.


----------

